# Can't post



## Vinylhanger (Apr 21, 2019)

Anybody else giving trouble posting from Tapatalk?

Edit: so I can post here, but I tried all night and this morning to post in the ingredients forum and it just says contacting server and then does nothing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 21, 2019)

Vinylhanger said:


> Anybody else giving trouble posting from Tapatalk?
> 
> Edit: so I can post here, but I tried all night and this morning to post in the ingredients forum and it just says contacting server and then does nothing.


I mostly use the app on my tablet. When you post in the Ingredients forum in a browser, you're asked to select whether or not you're posting a recipe. It won't go through if you don't select it, but there's no way to select it on the DC app or in Tapatalk. So you need to either create the thread in the browser or create it in another forum.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 21, 2019)

Ah.  That makes sense.  I was able to post in the general discussion forums so was wondering what the deal was.


----------

